# Martin Magnum Wolverine ?



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Did Martin Archery make a Magnum Wolverine Model?. I've been looking all over the place trying to get info on this bow. 

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Never heard of Wolverine but have seen the Warthog model.


----------

